# Jotul Allagash 300 Burner Fail



## Todd (Aug 7, 2013)

Had my Allagash installed today and everything went fine until he turned it on. The burner was leaking around the sides and only half of the burn holes fired up. Anyone ever seen this before or know how much a new burner would be? Installer says he's seen this before, something about a gasket fail between the cast bottom and s/s burner top. I think I still made out pretty good for a 1 year old stove.


----------



## Todd (Aug 7, 2013)

I thought about taking it apart and seeing if we're possible to replace the gasket but it looks like it was pressed together pretty well and I'd probably ruin it. Installer also said he's seen this before and didn't recommend taking it apart or trying some other bandaid fix.


----------



## The Maine Stove Guy (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi Todd,
  In my experience it's rare but it does happen occasionally. The way they press the burner together makes it almost impossible to replace the internal gasket. You might just make sure the burner is fully engaged on the burner orifice. Improper burner placement can cause a similar effect.The burner runs around $160 (I believe) but you should check with your local dealer.

Warm Regards


----------



## Todd (Aug 7, 2013)

The Maine Stove Guy said:


> Hi Todd,
> In my experience it's rare but it does happen occasionally. The way they press the burner together makes it almost impossible to replace the internal gasket. You might just make sure the burner is fully engaged on the burner orifice. Improper burner placement can cause a similar effect.The burner runs around $160 (I believe) but you should check with your local dealer.
> 
> Warm Regards


Thanks for the reply. Just got done tinkering a bit and its definitely the burner. There is flame out of all the holes but when you turn it to high the flame shoots out around the side of the burner in the back and right side. The installer said he has seen it once before and thinks it may be from moving the stove around to much. Maybe I jostled something on the hour trip home when I bought it? A new burner from Jotul is $140 but installer thinks he may be able to find one cheaper from distributer.


----------



## DAKSY (Aug 13, 2013)

Did you pull the burner orifice to make sure the gas flow path is clear? A 1/2" or 13mm wrench will remove it. Run a Q-tip or a pipe cleaner into the gas tube & make sure there's not a spider nest in there, before you invest in a new burner. BTW, that burner may have a lifetime warranty...


----------



## Todd (Aug 14, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> Did you pull the burner orifice to make sure the gas flow path is clear? A 1/2" or 13mm wrench will remove it. Run a Q-tip or a pipe cleaner into the gas tube & make sure there's not a spider nest in there, before you invest in a new burner. BTW, that burner may have a lifetime warranty...



I'm pretty sure the installer took that apart and checked it out and it was clear. You can see the gasket material if you look into some of those burner holes.

They tried to use the warranty but since its a used stove bought off Craig's list and wasn't purchased from their store they couldn't use the warranty.


----------

